# Bold and Underline in reviews



## travelguy (May 29, 2007)

How do I make words *bold* or underlined in the reviews?  I see this in some of the reviews but don't see where I have these options.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2007)

could you give me an example of one with bold or underline?  I do not believe these are standard options.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2007)

Can you use html in reviews?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2007)

never tried it...Id say its unlikely however.

dont see why you would need to...so I doubt it would been taken into account when the review program was developed.


----------



## KristinB (May 30, 2007)

I don't know about bold, but you should *never* underline anything on a web page, as it will be mistaken for a link -- that's why the <U> tag was deprecated years ago by the W3C (the authority responsible for HTML).


----------

